# The best thread on overcoming infidelity



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been reading a lot about infidelity and affairs from this site. In my counseling practice, one of my specialties is helping couples overcome the effects of infidelity. I have found that the best (positive) thread I have ever read on here for overcoming an affair was http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-term-success-marriage/8698-how-we-overcame-adultery.html. 

With the original author's permission, I have highlighted portions of his thread that I thought were the most important. It can be found at http://www.counselingwithbrian.com/files/Download/Affairs, one man's story.pdf

I also think http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30669-there-always-hope.html is a good thread about overcoming affairs. I would love to know of other threads about this topic as well.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

And just found this one by Almostrecovered. It is long, but an excellent read!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/30807-2-years-ago-today.html


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Feel free to use mine.
If you need more info, pm me.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks DanF. I will definitely look over your story.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you have any suggestions for non-sexual infidelity? Lies and deceptions which are violations of trust and the marriage vows, but do not involve sexual or emotional affairs?


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Thor said:


> Do you have any suggestions for non-sexual infidelity? Lies and deceptions which are violations of trust and the marriage vows, but do not involve sexual or emotional affairs?


Not at this time.


----------

